
Chance the Rapper Does Not Want to Perform as a Hologram After He Dies - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/07/chance-the-rapper-doesnt-want-to-become-a-hologram.html
======
WarDores
Pretty sure he's not going to be doing much of anything after he dies.

